# Feedback on yarn shop in Ft. Wayne, IN



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Has anyone been to the Simply Socks Yarn Store? I'm going to visit my nephew in Huntington and my visit coincides with one of their open-to-the-public days. It looks really cool http://www.simplysockyarn.com/servlet/StoreFront but is it worth a side trip?


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

I order from her often and have only good things to say about her sock yarn and service. I believe her hours are limited so be sure to call ahead. She's got a nice web site also. Enjoy your visit, I'm envious.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks. The yarns do look lovely online but I'm always hesitant to order something I haven't seen (and felt) "in person".


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey jumbleburt, I LIVE in Huntington. I have never been to that yarn shop as I am unable to drive, but sure would be interested in hearing about it!


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

I've ordered several different yarns from her in the last few years, and have always received wonderful and prompt service. I've never been disappointed in the quality of her yarns, either. I also think her prices are fair, and have gotten some good buys in the sale section of the website.

I wish I could pay a. Is it to the shop!


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

It's a visit to the shop. I pad is misbehaving, and may need a repair visit!


----------



## Catgrandma (Aug 27, 2012)

Holy cats, I live here and didn't know about this store! I will check it out soon and report in.


----------



## altogirl (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh, I WISH I could visit in person, but I'd need to take a lot of cash! I order nearly all my sock yarn from her.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Catgrandma said:


> Holy cats, I live here and didn't know about this store! I will check it out soon and report in.


Thanks, I'd be very interested. Please don't blame me, though for introducing you to this new money-drain - it looks like it could be dangerous!


----------



## Marvelouz (Oct 21, 2013)

Didn't know this shop was in Fort Wayne. I live about 45 min. away. Do let us know what you think of the shop. ps My son lives in Huntington, IN.


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

All yarn shops are worth a side trip. If they have fans on KP they are worth a longer side trip (or dedicated trip). Have a wonderful time.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Simply Socks is DEFINITELY worth a visit! The owner and other workers are so friendly and helpful, and I've never seen so much yarn in one place in my life. Woooooohooooo!

Just make sure they're open. Most of their business is Web-based, so check their Web site to find out when they're open to the public.

DEFINITELY GO THERE! You'll have a wonderful time!

Also, go to Knitting Off Broadway. Friendly, helpful people, and gorgeous yarn.

Hazel


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks so much. It does say on the website that they will be open that day, but I think I'll give a call just to be sure.


----------



## luvknitting (Mar 27, 2014)

I haven't been to Simply Socks, but was just at Knitting Off Broadway earlier in the month and highly recommend a visit there. They were very friendly, helpful, and had wonderful yarn in unique building.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendation. I'll do my best to fit them both in, but not sure if I can. I may have to go back a second time.


----------



## Cubbiefan (Oct 24, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY WORTH THE TRIP!I live in Cincinnati and make sure i go to her store at least twice a year. Great owner and staff - she also puts together the best "occasion" kits. Poste is the yarn they dye inhouse and it is fabulous!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Cubbiefan said:


> ABSOLUTELY WORTH THE TRIP!I live in Cincinnati and make sure i go to her store at least twice a year. Great owner and staff - she also puts together the best "occasion" kits. Poste is the yarn they dye inhouse and it is fabulous!


Isn't Simply Socks just the greatest store???? I've never seen so much gorgeous yarn in one place! And the owner and staff are just terrific folks.

Hazel


----------

